# Shotgun pic!



## NYH1 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's a Remington 11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga. with a 21" fully rifled barrel, Leupold VX-II 2-7x33mm Shotgun Scope.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Is the pic coming up?


----------



## chainsawjunky (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah pretty nice shotgun. What did it run you?


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 9, 2007)

The shotgun was $550 plus tax. The scope was $300 plus tax. The scope rings (Leupold) were $45 or so with shipping. I bought everything new.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Remington, gun and scope combo looks great! Hope you lay down some deers with dat:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 20, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Nice Remington, gun and scope combo looks great! Hope you lay down some deers with dat:hmm3grin2orange:


Me too!


----------



## hornett22 (May 2, 2007)

*real nice gun.i love remingtons.*

can you hunt deer in NY with a handgun? CT is the only place i have ever been that you can't.kind of dumb but hey,it IS CT.


----------



## NYH1 (May 2, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> can you hunt deer in NY with a handgun? CT is the only place i have ever been that you can't.kind of dumb but hey,it IS CT.


Yes you can use a handgun of pretty much any center fire cartridge/caliber to hunt deer in most areas (with few exceptions) of NY. Try to figure this one out. In the area where our hunting camp is, it's "Shotgun only" as far as long guns go. Because of the population in the area (which in pretty much non-existent, very rural area, that's another story in and of itself). But you can use a Thompson Encore in 300 WSM or a 300 Ultra Mag. If you have a pistol permit. I've lived here my whole life (32 years) and I can't figure this state out! :bang:


----------



## oneadam12 (May 3, 2007)

Are you sure you're not in Mississippi? Sounds like something our legislators would do.

:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 3, 2007)

In NC you can use any centerfire pistol that is .357 or larger. I don't know too many that hunt with a pistol. I have been out with the ole .44 mag a few times but no lucky deer around.

On another note, a friend of mine was going to get a pistol permit today and for the first time they have to run a mental "background" check. I guess this means that they will check if he has been to the crazy house. I'm glad to have my ccw, no bs like that. We can thank that loon mf-er at VT for that extra check.


----------

